
Coinbase raises $100M at a $1.6B valuation - ftepp
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/10/coinbase-raises-100m-at-a-1-6b-valuation-amid-explosive-growth/
======
detaro
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14981007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14981007)

------
davidiach
Just imagine how much they would have raised if they've done an ICO! :)

